# Pictures of Chance- Gold. Ret. Mix that was in Houston..



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

Chance is a beautiful boy! He looks like he has GSD?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

He sure looks much happier! Thanks Angels!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*California Here I Come-Signed Chance!!!*

Great News for Chance!!!

California here I Come!!!

Oh almost forgot to tell you. Chance maybe coming to his new home as soon as this Saturday or if not then sometime next week. His new Mom and Dad decided that if they were going to foster they may as well just adopt as they cannot imagine giving him up unless there is something terribly wrong with him. I will keep you updated and if you could please update everyone else that wants to know about him that would be great. 

Margie

Here are some pics of Chance, the day he got out of the shelter.
http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=0Actm7hs1asWLEPA&notag=1


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Aw, yay for Chance!  Hopefully you'll be able to keep us updated. He's such a handsome boy!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Way to go Chance. Getting your furever home.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Hey, dude, welcome to the Golden State!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Did everyone look at all of Chances Pictures*

Did everyone click on the shutterfly link and see all of Chance's Pictures?


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Did everyone click on the shutterfly link and see all of Chance's Pictures?


I sure did!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Yep, he is a cutie! So happy for Chance!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Another Update on Chance*

Another Update on Chance!!!


No pictures yet. *They love him to pieces. He is a wild child. And when he first got there was very happy and leaping over and on the couch, chairs, coffee tables and has taken over the house. After he got worn down a little his new dad was napping on the couch and Chance climbed right up there with him and took a nap too. *He discovered the toy basket and had great fun taking out every single toy and trying them out. He is a live wire but thankfully new mom and dad are understanding and it doesn't bother them at all. He has landed for good! As soon as I get pictures I will send them on. Please pass this onto everyone, especially Sherry and Mo. Great group effort on this sweet boy and he is well loved and taken care of now. Margie


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Another Update on Chance*

Another Update on Chance!!!


No pictures yet. They love him to pieces. He is a wild child. And when he first got there was very happy and leaping over and on the couch, chairs, coffee tables and has taken over the house. After he got worn down a little his new dad was napping on the couch and Chance climbed right up there with him and took a nap too. He discovered the toy basket and had great fun taking out every single toy and trying them out. He is a live wire but thankfully new mom and dad are understanding and it doesn't bother them at all. He has landed for good! As soon as I get pictures I will send them on. Please pass this onto everyone, especially Sherry and Mo. Great group effort on this sweet boy and he is well loved and taken care of now. Margie


----------

